# Wasatch Front bull down! - pic added!!!!



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Took a friend to one of my spots and had a 4pt bull with 5 cows come into us at 14yds. My friends always get first ups and that bull hit the ground @ 7:45am Saturday. Pics are still on my camera, it was a looonnnnnggggg day to say the least and the rainstorm did not help things. Took us two trips each with filled Badlands 2200's.....very heavy!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Wasatch Front bull down!*

Good job, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Wasatch Front bull down!*

congrats to your buddy and can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Wasatch Front bull down!*

8) Good job guys!

Elk are a LOT of work, on the front, they're a TON of work. you guys defiantly earned this one!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice job guys!!! When are we going to see a pic of yours on the ground Kelly?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Whacked 'Em with the A-Bomb!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool ,but did the left side get broken or is some funky club bull.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work guys!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go John! Winner, Winner, elk steak dinner....

Should have called me Kelly. I would have been glad to help you guys.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Might just have to take you up on that Jerry......with John done, now it is my turn......


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool...

Took you guys 4 loads to get him out? Sux getting old, huh?


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Weird...Not much snow for being 01/01/2011


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Weird...Not much snow for being 01/01/2011


That is what I thought, so I included that detail in my poaching report, awfully suspicious! :mrgreen:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just changed the batteries and forgot to reset the date! camera challenged..........Finn, I certainly am not as big and strong as you, but I am working on it!


----------

